# looking for registered one year old female



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

didnt see a wanted in the classified section so didnt know where to put this. I am looking for either a reg. gsd or mali female for a friend of mine. around one year old, bites a sleeve, good ball/food drive, some obedience, must be able to live in the house with a family. nothing over the top. send pic, info, number and price to [email protected]


----------

